# When should I take my NDT- before or after labs?



## trinitytx (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm getting answers all over the place, so I'm a bit confused. I see a doctor tomorrow at 9am, so I didn't take my NDT med as usual this morning per STTM website. Is this correct? Should I wait 13 hours prior and take it this evening? Their reasoning is that the T3 in the medication will cause my free T3 to be high and my TSH to be low. help! lol


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You should not take tomorrow morning if you plan to have lab's drawn.

I usually do not take my thyroid hormone replacement the morning prior to my lab draw.

For me - I take my levothyroxine at 2:00 am daily as I always wake up at that time or close to it. My Cytomel is taken in 2 doses and my last dose if 1pm.

I go in the next morning after my doctors appt to have labs drawn at 8:30 am.

So the day of my lab draw I have not taken my Levothyroxine that morning thus 28 hours nor my Cytomel for 19 hours prior to my lab draw.

Consistency of time of lab draw and when you took your last dose of hormone is what will help you dial in your lab results.


----------

